# Ghostbusters 3 director: "It's gonna star hilarious women! It'll be FAAAAAABULOUS!"



## sevenstringj (Oct 9, 2014)

'Ghostbusters 3' to Star 'Hilarious Women' | Rolling Stone


----------



## MikeH (Oct 9, 2014)

I like all of those actresses, and I also like Ghostbusters. Ain't even mad, brah.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Movies, Books, TV & Media - SevenString.org


----------



## Xaios (Oct 9, 2014)

While I'm sad that we'll never get to see the greatness of the original quartet of Bill Murray, Dan Aykroyd, Harold Ramis and Ernie Hudson (especially given that Harold Ramis is dead and all), if they can get the _right_ ladies, they can pull this off. And the list of women they've listed off in the article is definitely an excellent starting point. While I don't know anything about Linda Cardellini, the others are all strong comics in their own right.

The real test though, will be whether or not their on-screen chemistry is as good as the original cast. They were not only accomplished comedians by themselves but they also riffed really well off each other. Only time will tell if they can recreate that.


----------



## Randy (Oct 9, 2014)

Honestly, I'm not a fan of movies like Bridesmaids and I'm not much a fan of most 'female oriented' comedy in general but I like this idea. Ghostbusters wasn't an indie film, it was a mainstream blockbuster where they deliberately got some of the most famous and funniest names they could bring in. Without Harold Ramis, a sequel with the old crew is impossible and would miss it's mark without him in it, so the best idea is different direction and if it were all male, it'd probably be Seth Rogan, Jonah Hill and a couple other guys I'd rather have explosive diarrhea than watch in screen.

YMMV


----------



## MFB (Oct 9, 2014)

Randy said:


> Honestly, I'm not a fan of movies like Bridesmaids and I'm not much a fan of most 'female oriented' comedy in general but I like this idea. Ghostbusters wasn't an indie film, it was a mainstream blockbuster where they deliberately got some of the most famous and funniest names they could bring in. Without Harold Ramis, a sequel with the old crew is impossible and would miss it's mark without him in it, so the best idea is different direction and if it were all male, it'd probably be Seth Rogan, Jonah Hill and a couple other guys I'd rather have explosive diarrhea than watch in screen.
> 
> YMMV



That's exactly how I feel about the female cast of this. I don't find Kristen Wiig funny in anything other than Despicable Me 2 where it was just her voice, and Melissa McCarthy was only funny to me in her one episode of Saturday Night Live. Linda Cardellini was great in Grandma's Boy, but that wasn't a funny role by any means, it was her playing a hot boss to a bunch of gamers; which that was more like Egon in the original, the dry-humored (if at all humored) brains of the operation. Stone could probably pull of Akroyd's character which is also a fairly straightforward role.

I feel like GB3 will try and be funny in the dialogue with all these big stars trying to out do each other, while GB1/2 were funny in the absurdness of what happened (read as: Stay Puft marshmallow man Destroyer of Worlds)


----------



## wankerness (Oct 9, 2014)

I'd be less worried about the cast and more worried about it being written by the same person who wrote "The Heat," which wasn't terrible but had virtually no personality or laughs compared to the original Ghostbusters.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Oct 9, 2014)

Randy said:


> Honestly, I'm not a fan of movies like Bridesmaids and I'm not much a fan of most 'female oriented' comedy in general but I like this idea. Ghostbusters wasn't an indie film, it was a mainstream blockbuster where they deliberately got some of the most famous and funniest names they could bring in. Without Harold Ramis, a sequel with the old crew is impossible and would miss it's mark without him in it, so the best idea is different direction and if it were all male, it'd probably be Seth Rogan, Jonah Hill and a couple other guys I'd rather have explosive diarrhea than watch in screen.
> 
> YMMV


Totally agree. I doubt GB3 will live up to the originals but how often does that happen with these reboots/sequels anyway?

I don't know half the names but I liked Melissa in Mike & Molly so she's got that going for her.


----------



## SKoG (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not looking forward to this at all, but I'll give it a chance.

...but if Melissa McCarthy gets slimed and stumbles around waving her arms, crashes into furniture and falls down... I'm walking out of that.


----------



## The Q (Oct 9, 2014)

Please don't make it. Think of the children, the greatness of the previous two movies and Harold's memory. 

Please, because if you do and *when* it sucks I'll have to punch you in the face. Repeatedly.


----------



## MFB (Oct 9, 2014)

UnderTheSign said:


> Totally agree. I doubt GB3 will live up to the originals but how often does that happen with these reboots/sequels anyway?



Rise/Dawn of Planet of the Apes have done really well, as has the newer X-Men films and I believe Robocop did OK as a reboot from what I've heard. My only gripe with the latter is the distinct change of his suit from the black/silver to strictly matte black with red visor.

Can't think of any others but I think the way for sequels/reboots has changed in recent years as kind of toning it back and not trying to out-do the original (simply because it won't happen) and just get the story/ideas right (this is however exempt from the new Star Treks which are just eye-candy for Trek fans)


----------



## wankerness (Oct 10, 2014)

MFB said:


> Rise/Dawn of Planet of the Apes have done really well, as has the newer X-Men films and I believe *Robocop did OK as a reboot from what I've heard.* My only gripe with the latter is the distinct change of his suit from the black/silver to strictly matte black with red visor.



You heard very wrong! Nolan's Batmans and the new X-mens (which don't really count since they use the same cast and characters in DOFP) and the new Apes movies are good though.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Oct 12, 2014)

Randy said:


> if it were all male, it'd probably be Seth Rogan, Jonah Hill and a couple other guys I'd rather have explosive diarrhea than watch in screen.
> 
> YMMV



SOOO much, this.  those guys.


----------



## jwade (Oct 13, 2014)

If I was given charge over the casting, I'd go for Kristen Wiig, Emma Stone, Aubrey Plaza and Rosario Dawson.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 13, 2014)

jwade said:


> If I was given charge over the casting, I'd go for Kristen Wiig, Emma Stone, Aubrey Plaza and Rosario Dawson.



Bill Murray agreed with the first two.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 13, 2014)

Aubrey Plaza in a movie that requires her to run around and do stuff and participate in fast-paced techno-banter instead of just being a drag that lies around talking very slowly about how bored she is?


----------



## MFB (Oct 13, 2014)

wankerness said:


> Aubrey Plaza in a movie that requires her to run around and do stuff and participate in fast-paced techno-banter instead of just being a drag that lies around talking very slowly about how bored she is?



You forget about the secretary she could play


----------



## wankerness (Oct 14, 2014)

She's good in her niche but I think bringing her into anything where she's allowed to just be languorous snark girl automatically cheapens it and makes it feel like an episode of parks and rec. The only time she's ever pulled off anything different was Safety Not Guaranteed where it was OK cause it was a movie about a depressed, cynical person that wants to break the cycle and she was the focus of the movie and given time to develop. If you're just going to hire someone to do their gimmick in your movie, it's just not interesting. Maybe they can hire Jeff Dunham to do Achmed the Dead Terrorist as one of the ghosts they can bust too! 

Kristen Wiig, Rosario Dawson, Emma Stone - they've all proven they have RANGE and can play off other actors instead of just sitting in the corner being a dick. 

Realistically though if they do go ahead with a Ghostbusters movie with all women they'll probably just cast Melissa McCarthy and she'll fall down a lot and the dialogue will all be terrible because Hollywood always learns the wrong lesson from successful movies. "Bridesmaid was popular, it must have been cause there was a scene with diarrhea and not because there was a high level of writing and it had some heart to it and it had a lot of talented actresses in it! Let's put the most foul actress in the movie in a bunch of uninspired trash where she does gross things!"

"The marvel movies are successful, it must be because they're connected and not because they are really careful with casting and writing, we should announce our garbagey Dracula movie is also going to have a cinematic universe! Robin Hood too!"


----------



## MFB (Oct 14, 2014)

> Maybe they can hire Jeff Dunham to do Achmed the Dead Terrorist as one of the ghosts they can bust too!



Oh dear God, let this be sarcasm that I can't detect due to text. If not, then you are one cruel son of a bitch, and this may be the cruelest thing I've read on here.


----------



## fps (Oct 14, 2014)

I'd rather they attempt to do this than anything re-uniting whatever members of the original cast are left. I think that would be quite a sad spectacle. I'd rather they did neither, but this seems the better option. If Aubrey Plaza's in it I'm interested, I think she's brilliant.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 14, 2014)

jwade said:


> If I was given charge over the casting, I'd go for Kristen Wiig, Emma Stone, Aubrey Plaza and Rosario Dawson.



That's probably better than the original list. The biggest issue that I have so far, after giving it some more thought, is that they seem to be shooting for celebrities whose stars are all on the rise in an attempt to capitalize on their fame. They *should* balance that out either with some new-but-little-known talent or someone more proven like Tina Fey or something.

Personally, the woman that I would want to cast would be Claudia Black. The character she played on Stargate SG1 was seriously one of the most entertaining female characters I've ever watched.


----------



## wankerness (Oct 14, 2014)

MFB said:


> Oh dear God, let this be sarcasm that I can't detect due to text. If not, then you are one cruel son of a bitch, and this may be the cruelest thing I've read on here.



Oh, it definitely was, it was just using a way worse example of transplanting some one note "comedy actor" into the movie! Aubrey Plaza is actually funny in her niche.


----------



## jwade (Oct 14, 2014)

I envision Emma Stone as the Venkman, Kristen Wiig as Stantz, Rosario Dawson as Zeddemore, Aubrey Plaza as the snarky secretary (although if we're just doing a gender reversal across the board, maybe the secretary should be Bill Hader since he and Wiig play off of each other perfectly), but couldn't really think of an actress for Spengler. Maybe someone like Ellen Page. Having just realized that Linda Cardellini is mentioned, that would make so much sense. She was excellent on Freaks and Geeks.


----------



## Basti (Oct 14, 2014)

> Bridesmaids director


----------

